# Blotched Bluetongue lizard and Eastern Bluetongue lizard



## miss2 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi everyone!

May be a dumb question, and if it is sorry but i was wondering what the difference is between *Blotched Bluetongue lizard* and *Eastern Bluetongue lizard* im guessing its there localiaty? is there a difference in temperament ?does one make a calmer pet at all?

thanks in advance!


----------



## bump73 (Jun 19, 2009)

Blotchies are found in cooler climates, though there is a cross over in these areas. They both look pretty different and are easy to distinguish, have attatched pics of both first is blotchies second are easterns...As for temperament i find my blotchies have a lot more attitude than easterns but thats just my experience...

Ben


----------



## JAS101 (Jun 19, 2009)

i have found that temperament comes down to the lizard . not weather its a blotch or a eastern . 1 of my blotchs is great but the other is allways a bit of a grump . my eastern is in between , on feeding time watch your fingers cause it rears up like a croc [ and comes at u mouth open like a croc] kinda why i named it croc lol . after feeding its fine ..


----------



## lizardboyyy (Jun 19, 2009)

*python*

What is the smallest python that u can keep in south australia and what size tank does it need


----------



## miss2 (Jun 19, 2009)

great thankyou! i think i prefer the look of the blotched....so might go for them. my local dealer is selling juviniles for $130.00 each, is that a good price?


----------



## Johno250 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sounds a little expensive to me. I think I paid about $60 for my guy as a juvenile.


----------



## -Peter (Jun 19, 2009)

$130, depends what sort they are.
Blotched bluetongues are a different species to Eastern bluetongues. Same genus so locality is not the difference. In fact the two species co-exist in some areas.
Tiliqua nigrolutea are divided into locality groups and there are marked differences between them.
Occuring from just south of Sydney down through the Blue Mountains inland through the high plains and the snowies into Tasmania.
The one in the Blue Mountains are easilty identifiable and as you go south and inland they takeon different physical characteristics but retain the red/orange/pink dorsal colour generally. As you move into victoria the coulour becomes less obvious and you move into silvers and grey. There is also a number of high yellow forms as well. $130 for an Alpine form is good but for a lowlands form is a bit exxy in my book.


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 19, 2009)

You could buy 3 lowland blothcies for that price! I think jodocast on here still has one for sale. Even with freight it would be cheaper! 
All my blueys are great temperament. However when out herping the easterns are always the quieter ones. But my blotched are great. Very tame and great to keep.


----------



## miss2 (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks everyone
app there " alpines" mmmm still not sure which i prefer now LOL


----------

